# 20 gal; 2 Severin Cichlids + Rainbow Shark - what can I add?



## cpleatham (Apr 9, 2012)

*20 gal; 2 Severum Cichlids + Rainbow Shark - what can I add?*

Ok, so I have been through the ringer with my newish tank. I am now fairly fluent in fish-ese! I need your help. I would like to add at least two more fish to my tank, but after two bad experiences am a bit nervous. I have 2 younger Severum Cichlids (bright yellow, red bellies), and a Rainbow Shark (3").

What would you all suggest? I was hoping to bring in some calm fish (Plyko for algea and maybe a Guarami)?

I appreciate any help. I have two young kids and I want to make sure the Cichlids dont get aggresive on new fish.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would say none and soon you will have to upgrade to a 55 gal. Even then you wouldn't want to add a gourami as it would last a couple days maybe.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Your Cichilds can easily become territorial and you may soon run out of room. You could add two or three large Green Corys. If your Cichlids dicide to spawn, no one will be safe in your tank.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Sorry, but I am the bearer of bad news. I expect your cichlids are young, but they'll grow, quickly. You have two soon to be 6-8 inch long and high cichlids there that will very soon either need 30 gallons each, or kill each other. The rainbow shark is a heavy bodied six inch fish with a reputation for aggression, especially against bottom oriented tankmates.
You may get away with it for a few more weeks, but that is a rough combination that is already WAY overstocked, medium term.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Severum cichlids need a minimum of 55 gal. because they get so large. I suggest re-homing them, or get a bigger tank.


----------

